# Sticky  *****Cycling A Tank*****



## fmueller

This forum receives a lot of questions about cycling a tank. Please feel free to open your own thread if you have individual questions or would just like somebody to guide you through the process. Our members and moderators are happy to help you. Before you do so, please visit the associated section in our library, especially this article on fishless cycling. Reading at least one of these articles first will help you to ask better, more targeted questions.

We strongly encourage people to use fishless cycling, because it has many advantages over cycling with fish, and absolutely no disadvantages. There is no rational reason not to use this method.


----------

